# Spice Girls New Single- listen



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 23, 2007)

anyone heard this?
its called headlines
i really hate it 
for me its one of those songs where it goes slow and it feels like its about to 'start' and it doesn't lol

here you go
only listened to a bit but it should be fine

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=aVgydt55IBM


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Spice Girls New Single*

where do you find it


----------



## nunu (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Spice Girls New Single*

i just typed it in youtube. i didnt hear the full version yet so im not sure. but i did expect something bigger than this...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Spice Girls New Single*

the AOL homepage lol
ill try and find a version


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 24, 2007)

I think it's pretty boring and unimpressive.  I was so hoping for another Spice Up Your Life kind of song!!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 24, 2007)

*SPICE GIRLS NEW SINGLE - rubbish?*

omg i heard the song on Perez hilton... IMO i think its shite
i was expecting something more 'girl power' from these 

and is it me ? or can any of you hear victoria?

http://perezhilton.com/?p=7500


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: SPICE GIRLS NEW SINGLE - rubbish?*

i heard a tiny bit of it. i admit it's not what i expected from them at all. All i can hear is Mel C.


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: SPICE GIRLS NEW SINGLE - rubbish?*

at the beginning of the clip, isn't it Emma? Or Geri? k now i'm rethinking, lol its been a few years since I've listened to them.


----------



## lalaxp (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: SPICE GIRLS NEW SINGLE - rubbish?*

i heard like 20 seconds of it, then i exited. i didnt like it. & at the beginning i think it was Babyspice.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: SPICE GIRLS NEW SINGLE - rubbish?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ All i can hear is Mel C._

 
thats exactly what i thought


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: SPICE GIRLS NEW SINGLE - rubbish?*

its borrring!
not something i would have expected.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: SPICE GIRLS NEW SINGLE - rubbish?*

Yawn.  So disappointing!  I have to admit that I have a soft spot for their particular brand of cheesy pop.  It brings back good memories of living in and traveling throughout europe, but this new song is dull.  Damn.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: SPICE GIRLS NEW SINGLE - rubbish?*

Bor-ring. All I can hear are Baby and Scary.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: SPICE GIRLS NEW SINGLE - rubbish?*

I think it's pretty. I love the spice girls. I can actually hear all of them =p. It might not make the top of the charts, but I'll still buy the CD....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: SPICE GIRLS NEW SINGLE - rubbish?*

I may not buy the whole album, but I will remain open about picking up a few songs on iTunes if I like them. When is the whole album released?


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: SPICE GIRLS NEW SINGLE - rubbish?*

I was a huge Spice Girls fan when I was like, 10-ish. My friends and I were each a Spice Girl. I didn't expect much for this reunion, as they're all soccer (Football for those in the rest of the world) moms and have grown up. I heard it on Paris Hilton too and could only stomach about a minute. It's pretty bad. I at least thought it'd have some spice(!). Oh well, I guess. I'd still want to see them live though.


----------



## msmack (Oct 25, 2007)

I do not like the new song. It's borefest 2007. I would go to their concert though, just to see them rock their old stuff!


lol... I was just telling my bf that I would to go to the Spice Girls concert. I think they are clever, those Spice Girls.... all the girlies who liked them back in the day....are older (have jobs and money) now and will shell out outrageous amounts for tickets! Smart!


----------



## frocher (Oct 25, 2007)

......


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 26, 2007)

sort of off topic but i want that british flag mini dress ginger spice always used to wear.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 26, 2007)

Borrrrr-ing. I really was expecting something much more uptempo than this sleepy dreck. It's a shame, because I was a fan of the Spice Girls way back in the day.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 28, 2007)

Bland.


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Nov 2, 2007)

I reeeally want to like it cos i love them but i just can't!!!


----------



## dewinter (Nov 3, 2007)

-


----------



## escada325 (Nov 5, 2007)

SPICE GIRLS SUCK! .. i'm sorry but that's just my opinion, they can't sing, they can't dance, P.C.D. is what they'll never be .. People are just fascinated with their British accent and look up to them like they're the BRAT dolls, BORRRINNNGGGG,


----------



## lvgz (Nov 6, 2007)

eh..... i prefer their old hits. this isnt doing it for me.


----------

